# Fragen zu Norco Shore 2 2010



## Freeze666 (14. Juni 2010)

Habe evtl. vor ein Norco Shore 2 2010 zu kaufen. 

Meine Fragen dazu:

- Kann man bei Norco auch nur den Rahmen kaufen von einem Shore?
- Was müsste man denn für einen Rahmen so bezahlen in der Schweiz?
- Ich bin 1.86m gross, welche Grösse wäre für mich ideal, wenn auch manchmal Uphill gefahren wird?
- Wie ist die Qualität der Norco Rahmen?

Für Antworten und Tips eurer Seits, bin ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruss Flöru


----------



## Freeze666 (14. Juni 2010)

Übrigens: Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass bei einem Bike von ca. CHF 3800.- eine "Rock Shox Domain 302" montiert wird. Ist ja eine der billigsten Gabeln mit 180mm Federweg von Rock Shox. Sie hätten wenigstens eine "Domain 318 coil" montieren können, mit ein paar einstellmöglchkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (16. Juni 2010)

Hoi Flöru

Hier noch die Antworten zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Wir bieten in der Schweiz leider keine einzelnen 2010-Rahmen an. Wir 
haben jedoch noch einzelne Rahmen 2009 in weiss (Grösse M), die wir
über unsere Händler zu reduzierten Preisen anbieten.
2. Deshalb kann ich Dir auch keinen Preis für 2010 nennen. Der 
2009 Rahmen (mit Fox DHX-5 Dämpfer) kostete 2009 CHF 2799.00. Wir geben
unseren Händlern keine Preise vor, denke aber, dass Du den Rahmen um die CHF 2000.00
bekommen solltest.
3. Mit 1.86m und einem rechten Uphill-Anteil wäre wohl ein L nicht verkehrt.
4. Ist für uns natürlich schwierig, die Produkte, die wir vertreiben, absolut neutral
zu bewerten. Deshalb nur soviel: Die Rahmen werden in Taiwan bei A-Pro hergestellt,
die für ihre gute Qualität bekannt sind und auch Rahmen von anderen bekannten
Herstellern schweissen (insbesondere Bild 24).
5. Unverbindlicher VP ist CHF 3699.00. Gebe Dir aber recht, wir versuchen unseren
Einfluss auf die Specs laufend zu vergrössern. Es gibt dieses Jahr bei der Präsentation
2011 in Vancouver auch erstmals einen runden Tisch mit allen Vertrieben und Norco
zu diesem Thema. Mal sehen, was dabei heraus schaut.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

